# BluDomain site C&C please



## Parago (May 26, 2009)

Soo.. we just made the switch to bluDomain.com and I was wondering if I could gather some opinions 

Thanks a lot

www.paragophotography.com


----------



## Photo Princess (Jul 16, 2009)

I used Bluedomain, an I had some aweful experience with them. At first, I waited for over two weeks for my template to be delivered. I emailed the support several times, but without any reply. Finally, when I got my template with a bunch of apologies, I realized that it was broken. I emailed the support again but no reply followed. I was dissapointed with their service and quality. I'm using Readyphotosite for my photo website and SmugMug for posting photo galleries now, and have been quite satisfied. Good luck with your website!


----------



## Andrew Sun (Jul 16, 2009)

Site looks quite nice, navigation is easier and wasn't too slow for flash standards.

However, I generally don't like flash websites, slower loading times than normal and super bad for SEO. If you are not worried about getting visitors to your site then by all means use flash. 

Also, this is the worst for me - auto playing music, I recommend either taking the music function off altogether or let people press play if they want to listen to it.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jul 17, 2009)

And yet another flash site with sappy music.....Will it ever end?
 j/k


----------

